# ahahahaaaahahahaaa



## AshtrayGirl (Sep 10, 2007)

I've just seen on the froum "Personal expirience with Medication"..so now we have to fu%$% up ourselves with anti-depressants,meds,to be normal for the society)..


----------



## Capt-Hook (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm doing it to be normal with myself.


----------



## luvautumn (Sep 21, 2007)

this time every year i get all odd - i learned last year what it was called - and tho i do experience sx thruout the year - the fall seems to bring it out of me. does anyone else notice that certain times of year are more conducive to deperson/derealization? it seems like it could be that this time of year - with halloween coming - is the only semi-socially acceptable time to be "different". am i making sense!??!


----------



## mezz (Sep 8, 2006)

luvautumn said:


> this time every year i get all odd - i learned last year what it was called - and tho i do experience sx thruout the year - the fall seems to bring it out of me. does anyone else notice that certain times of year are more conducive to deperson/derealization? it seems like it could be that this time of year - with halloween coming - is the only semi-socially acceptable time to be "different". am i making sense!??!


I have the same every time time winter's starting.. :S


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

I'd rather be on meds and normal than not and messed up.

What ever it takes I say.


----------



## christodenisto2 (Oct 13, 2007)

I agree with JimmyB,

what the hell is wrong with meds if they actually help some people?

I don't understand this massive stigma associated with taking medications.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Well the stigma around meds and paticularly psychiatric meds is mostly due to a lack of understanding of what they do or a bad personal experience that a person had with a paticular medication.

I had rather bad experiences with both effexor and carbamazepine yet effexor helps some peoples depression when nothing else does and carbamazepine is a rather good anti-seizure med thats also used for bipolar and neuropathic pain. So these meds are litterly life savers for many people they just didnt agree with me.

Also there are many other medications besides anti-depressants discussed in the medication part of the forum. Benzodiazepines, anti-convulsants, anti-psychotics and probably a few other groups i can't think of now. Anti-depressants don't fukk you up either if they did they would have street value lol.

Also the anti-depressant wellbutrin (bupropion) is rather good for SAD and is the only anti-depressant approved for this. I usually take it during the winter months and it helps alot with me. Don't know why i don't take it all year considering it works great for me and it's bipolar friendly as well so it's one of the few anti-depressant i can take.


----------

